# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Control and Stabilization >  >  Castles Made of Sand

## werty52

And so castles made of sand, fall into the sea, eventually...
I plan to use this workbook to pick a single dream goal at a time and make it clear to myself so that I don't my lucid dreams. By doing these goals hopefully I'll be able to develop my dream control a bit. I had been intending to make this workbook a while ago but after my last lucid where I just ran around punching cars I decided that I definitely needed some sort of focus on goals.

Easy dream controls:
-Flying, I just kind of do it by jumping up and floating off.
-Summoning, I think to myself that I'm looking for someone, last time I think I shouted the persons name then walked around the corner and there they were.
-I've made a little energy ball shoot out before but it was pretty weak.

Hard dream controls:
-Teleportation, I've tried this a couple times now but if I ever close my eyes during the attempt then I'll fail at opening them again. If I try to open them then I'll open my eyes in RL.

Lucid count: 37
Lucid rate: I'll just say once every couple weeks.

Teleportation method: I think the last time I jumped into the air and let myself fall backwards while closing my eyes and willing myself to go to a desert. I felt sand but couldn't see anything and tried to force my eyes open which woke me up.

Small goals:
-Fight Goku
-I'd like to talk to a DC
-See how the senses differ in the dream world compared to the real world
-Play guitar in a dream

Big goals:
There's quite a few other goals I have but I don't have access to my laptop which has all my dream goals.
-Do the TOtYs and TotMs
-Talk to myself and learn about myself
-Just chill in a dream for an extended period of time
-Have an adventure
-Ride on an awesome magic beast  :smiley: 

Favourite goals I've accomplished:
-Haven't accomplished many since I'm not that experienced. I've done a successful summon and a semi-successful kamehameha.

I'll post about which dream goal I'm focusing on and when I achieve it, and how I did it. I'll probably also post when I fail at my dream control to keep tabs on how I'm progressing  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Welcome! 

Let me know if you have any questions. One of the things that I do when I do a "close eyed teleport" I don't open my eyes again, I just imagine seeing things. More like an in dream WILD rather than just open close. Just lay down and close my eyes.  :tongue2:

----------


## werty52

Thanks  :smiley: 
I'd been considering attempting not opening my eyes if I tried the same teleportation method, now I'll definitely give it a try and see how it turns out!  ::D:

----------


## werty52

My first dream goal that I'll be focusing on will be to talk to a dream character. I've never done this before so I'm pretty curious to how they'll act  :smiley:

----------


## werty52

It occurred to me that I could probably specify what to talk to a DC about and that this might be a good way to develop the goal itself.

Questions to ask the DC:
-What is your name?
-What should I do now?
-Tell me something awesome?
-Can you remind me that I'm dreaming next time I'm here? (worth a shot  :tongue2: )

I figure these will be easy to remember and it's a short enough list so as not to be too difficult

----------


## werty52

I had another idea for a dream goal, kind of spurred on by my previous failures with teleportation. I think it will be a goal to achieve in the distant future though  :smiley: 

I'd like to close my eyes in a lucid dream and just cut off visual input, then tune directly into my other senses without losing lucidity. Maybe just sit down like I would in meditation and listen to the dream world.

----------


## werty52

I did a DEILD (twice) last night, it was a first for me.

Just a lil' note to me...
I've realized that the same technique used to enter the dream after waking can be used in the 'closed-eye' teleport which I've failed at previously. I was already intending to do this same thing the next time I tried teleportation, but only after experiencing it through DEILD do I think that I can definitely succeed now.

----------


## Sensei

Yes!  A closed eyes teleport is exactly like most wild techs (like deild especially due to the amount of time). 

I talk about it as a triple threat here:
http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-...ml#post2084431

It is near the end of that post. If you can't find it, then find on page "triple threat".
It is my way of beating FAs as well.

----------


## werty52

Had a read through the whole post, the ideas on dual awareness were really interesting. Feels like it's something I need to think into properly and deepen my practical understanding of  ::smartie:: .
Well I guess from understanding 'the triple threat' I can practice WILDs by using closed eye teleportation? I'm terrible at WILDs :/

----------


## werty52

I managed to talk to a DC in a lucid last night, I had a moment where I asked him a question and then as I was saying it I realized that I actually wanted to ask him a different question.. But it was too late, I was ushered on by the dream to a new place and missed my chance to continue talking because of the dumb question I had already asked >_<.
I want to give this lucid goal another try since I don't feel like I properly achieved it.
To re-affirmate my dream goal, I'd like to ask a DC:
-What is your name?
-What should I do now?
-Tell me something awesome?

----------


## werty52

The latest addition to my dream goals: a persistent dream world.

It's something I'm really keen on.. Though it seems like a very distant goal. I need to develop my recall further while boosting my awareness. Then I need to get more experience, stability and control in lucid dreams. I figure I'll be having more lucid dreams around this point but if I'm not then that would be the next step.

Just a short free verse poem I thought of when I decided I'd make a persistent dream world:

The World Within

Those that came before you paved a path to guide you,
And those that came after now follow in your footsteps.
When you first dreamed, why did you do it?
Fun, curiosity, or to face your fears?

The deeper you go, the greater the distance between you and your reason.
Why do you keep going on this path seldom travelled?
Theres so much more than you first thought,
there is a world inside you.

This universe within now grows each night.
The names and their faces, dames and their places.
You live in two worlds now,
one beneath the skies, and one beyond the stars.

----------

